
China’s Plan to Sideline Bitcoin - j1vms
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-13/china-s-plan-to-sideline-bitcoin
======
nabla9
According to one report 74% of bitcoin mining is linked to China.
[https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/report-
links-74-bitcoin...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/report-
links-74-bitcoin-mining-china-sees-threat-network/)

If that's true. Chinese government can do 51% attack at any time. They just
contact different miners either operating in China or having family there and
tell them what to do.

